# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  cheaper splashback glass?

## Mybrains

having read thru the forum old messages, I saw some discussion on cheaper glass. Of much interest as I just got quoted $1500 on a 3.7m2 splashback. 
The kitchen: old tiles hammered off. surface a bit rough. I intend to put up some 316 SSTeel sheet on fibreboard behind stove to avoid the heat issue with non tempered glass. this also seems quite cheap compared to glass so I save money here. Could also do this behind the sink to avoid a water issue? 
Has anybody actually used laminated A grade Safety glass as a splashback? Did you etch/paint it yourself? Im guessing auto paint and a compressor?. How did u glue it up? Costs? 
As a lesser alternative i'm considering is clear Acrylic (polycarb or perspex). Its down side is that it scratches easily. Is there any real plastic alternatives to glass out there? any URLs? 
any help is much appreciated!
pete

----------


## Trav

couldn't you paint the wall behind the glass?  I saw something on the block when it was on TV - they used 'contact' or something behind the glass to give it the colour.  You could also have the back sandblasted - I reckon that looks great.  
Trav

----------


## Mybrains

Thanks for the suggestions. 
I just called my glass supplier. He has said that 6mm laminated is much weaker than bog standard 6mm slumped glass. Understandable as its two sheets of 3mm with a plastic inbetween. I expressed concern with not using safety glass, but he pointed out all mirrors are not safety. He said the cost reduction would be a 1/3 the cost to use normal 6mm over tempered 6mm glass. This alone makes it worth while. I still consider that maybe a thicker A grade safety laminate may be an idea (8mm)
pete

----------


## jackiew

was doing a course at the tafe at the weekend and they showed us a Pilkingtons promotional video on safety glass ( laminated and toughened) discussing how they are made and what they are used for. 
as far as I can remember (and I was reaching information overload by this time)  which one you use depends upon the application - toughened glass where if it breaks you don't want shards but you don't mind if there is a hole and laminated glass is used where you still might want there to be some kind of barrier there ( where some yob takes a hammer to the window in your front door and is going to reach in and unlock it for instance). 
you could try talking to Customer Services at one of the glass manufacturers.

----------


## SteveI

Careful with laminated glass around a stove - the heat can melt the laminate if it gets too close. I know the stove generally has the hob between the plate and the splashback, but hot plates don't. 
Got a halogen light too close to laminated glass once - made a lovely rose effect on the laminate!!

----------


## journeyman Mick

Laminated glass can be a problem around sinks as water will find its way inbetween the laminations sooner or later which will give you a lovely milky stain.  :Frown:   
Mick

----------


## vsquizz

Pete, I have done my whole kitchen with 316 SS splashbacks, cost $1,100.00 fitted. (I got quotes of $4 to $5K for the SS)  Can post a photo if you like, when I find em.  We looked at (or through) the Glass thing but gave up for 2 reasons; 1. It blew the budget  2.  It precluded Me from doing most of the work so see 1. 
BTW our range top has a hinged glass lid so you can use it as a bench etc when the burners are not being used.  It says in the book that it is tempered glass??  whatever but it handles the heat well. 
Cheers

----------


## Mybrains

thankyou all so much for your replies!  :Smilie:  
the wife is keen on glass so all SS is out unfortunatley. it would be tiles if I cant find a glass solution. Seems laminated glass has too many drawbacks. its weak, sucks up water and is generally a pain. I did plan to put SS just behind the stove to avoid the heat issue however.  
 That leaves regular pain old slumped 6mm glass (ie window glass). I was worried about the lack of safety but on thinking about it, if it breaks, the glue and the backing will hold it all in place (so it is sort of laminated if you know what I mean). I also think a typical windscreen repair kit could repair any cracks that may happen with non tempered glass if a pot hits it. She is more likely to hit me with the pots anyways! hehe
I will see what paints are designed for glass specifically (any ideas?). also what backing should i use over the rough tile removed surface? fibreboard. What glue ? liquid nails? Its gonna be 600x3300mm 
Stay tunned,  Ill persue regular glass and report back on how it goes over the next few weeks (months?). Im going to do the floor first as the tiles are up and its a mess to walk on atm.
pete

----------


## Pat

Pity your wife dislikes the Stainless Steel option, we used it to replace the ply splashback for the sink and are more than happy with it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## MarkV

try these   http://www.chevronglass.com.au/ http://www.agpgroup.com.au/default.htm] http://www.homesolutions.com.au/erinaglass/ http://www.pilkington.com.au/Austral...sh/default.htm 
or this index will keep you on the phone for a year or two http://www.nationwide.com.au/directo...ral/glass.html

----------


## scooter

Starting to look cheaper to replace the wife ....  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Scooterscum

I always get a local glass manufacturer to do any glass splashbacks on kitchens I fit (if I can't talk the owner out of it!!)
 As you have found, it is incredibly expensive for the correct tempered glass.
 The mob I use just fit the glass with a silicon bead around the edges! I thought this was a bit dodgy but havn't ever seen any problems in the last 5-6 years. 
 One thing to watch for if you are painting the back of the glass - make sure there are no scratches or blemishes on the the glass. Believe me they will stick out like dog's nether regions when the back is painted.
 Also dont forget cutouts for power points etc. More holes equals more expense.
 Regards Simon

----------


## Trav

what about glass tiles?  You can get them at tile places and, while it doesn't look like a glass splashback, I reckon it is still pretty funky. 
Trav

----------


## ljb

I have just discovered this website and was amazed to see mybrains query regarding glass splashbacks.  All the questions asked are ones I have wanted asked, so thankyou all the wonderful people who contribute to this forum.  I will await with interest the outcome of "mybrains" renovation.

----------


## Don Nethercott

We hated the thought of tiles in our kitchen - so we went for laminex.
The laminex was glued to a 20+ mm sheet of MDF. If you are going to paint your glass laminex would look better. Cost is comparable to tiles (maybe even cheaper).
Has a similar look to (unpainted) coloured glass and much much cheaper.
Super easy to clean, no troubles with heat from the hot plates (there is a minimum distance from the hotplate to the laminex).
Regards
Don
PS Picture attached (Sorry about the flash, but gives some idea of the look)

----------


## Dean

Don, 
Did you make the kitchen cabinets and doors as well?
If so, what was the rough damage for the materials?
I'm thinking of re-doing our kitchen.

----------


## Don Nethercott

Gee I wish I could say I did it - but I didn't. Not that far advanced unfortunately.  
It was put in as a package deal with the extension, although I did most of the design.
If you want to do your own, you are best buying the melamine cabinets ready made. They come in a variety of sizes and there are a number of suppliers. Quite cheap - certainly cheaper than you could buy the materials for then muck around doing the fittings and edgings. For the drawers you buy the ready made metal frames.
Then comes the hard part - make your own door and drawer fronts, top and backing. 
The timber used here is Tassie Oak. 
I did a bit of investigation before I got the extension, that's why I am aware of these facts, but it turned out cheaper to get the kitchen included in the whole cost of the extension (The extension and kitchen was done by the same builder). 
Sorry that doesn't answer your question, but even if I could it would depend on the size of the kitchen and the wood you choose. 
Don

----------


## wombat47

Formica do at least one glass look lookalike - Translucent Green. 
Don, is that what you have used?

----------


## Don Nethercott

No, just a standard laminex green, we weren't after the glass look, just wanted to get rid of grout. However there is a huge range of colours and patterns out there - Laminex, Formica, Wilson??, etc. For example, our bench tops are Formica.

----------


## Don Nethercott

As an aside, we have just had the bathroom done up (missus wouldn't let me near it - wanted it finished this year). Got rid of all the tiles and grout there too - used what used to be called Lamipanel (now wet area panelling). Even putting vinyl tiles on the floor with vinyl grout (Amtico).
Boy is laminex, lamipanel, etc a breeze to clean after having tiles and grout.

----------


## Mybrains

Hi all 
just to let you know the conclusion. The cheapest quote I got on just cut glass was $800. I was going to have to outlay another $200 odd on propper spraypaint & glass surfacer. In the end say a grand. The wife got a commercial quote for $1180 odd all installed & warrantied! 
I think u can guess what I did. Moved onto the next reno project and booked it in! 
PS the glass surfacer for those that want it is a Dupont product
You can purchase this product through  
Sydney Autolac at 
Brookvale 
Taren Point 
Girraween 
Artarmon 
OR 
Alto Group 
Wicks road North Ryde 
HZ1503 Glass Surfacer 
pete

----------


## Mybrains

I updated this post with a conclusion
pete

----------


## Paul999

Can anyone help? 
I work for a window company and buy toughened glass very cheaply. I measured up for glass splashbacks in my newly renovated kitchen, made detailed drawings of the cut-outs for electrics etc and now have the glass ready for painting. I have tried both Dulux and Bristol paint companys and they don't have the paint for splashbacks. The only company that I could find on the net was an American company - excellent website with a youtube video on how to mix the 2 pack and apply it. Does anybody know of a supplier in Brisbane? As a last resort, I will approach a splashback company but I would like to source it myself if possible.

----------


## Gaza

there is another thread on year last year that had painting instructions, just becareful with light colours and glass as it has a green colur to it unless you get crystal clear glass.

----------

